# We Made You



## SirrocoTheServal (Apr 8, 2009)

Has anyone else seen Eminem's new single We Made You? The music video for it is here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdCri7XzqI8 also keep an eye out for the furry.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Apr 8, 2009)

Ppffttt Eminem...
The role model of the lower class.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 8, 2009)

I thought Eminem was dead.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Apr 8, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Ppffttt Eminem...
> The role model of the lower class.



"Stupid as shit, rich as fuck and proud of it!"

Said it himself.

Also, are you rich or something? Who the hell talks about the "lower class" other than the snooty higher classes?


----------



## SirrocoTheServal (Apr 8, 2009)

He was dead music-wise for a long time now he's coming back with a new album.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 8, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> Who the hell talks about the "lower class" other than the snooty higher classes?



Sociologists? Marxists? Oh wait, redundant...


----------



## vnvnvn2000 (Apr 13, 2009)

great Song!
Shady is back and i'll hope he makes another musicvideo with 50 Cent...
i will be the best^^ Shady/Aftermath


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Apr 13, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Ppffttt Eminem...
> The role model of the lower class.



I thought you left

Oh yeah ASSBURGERS


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Apr 13, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> "Stupid as shit, rich as fuck and proud of it!"
> 
> Said it himself.
> 
> Also, are you rich or something? Who the hell talks about the "lower class" other than the snooty higher classes?


True class is not measured by wealth. I expected you to know about this. You eledgedly being British and all.



Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> I thought you left
> 
> Oh yeah ASSBURGERS


That's not relevant to me leaving or this topic. No one loves you and no one will notice when you are dead.


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 13, 2009)

Goddammit, I wish someone would just put a dick cap in his ass already. >=(


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Apr 14, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> l.
> 
> 
> That's not relevant to me leaving or this topic. No one loves you and no one will notice when you are dead.



Lol is that the Assburgers kicking in?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 14, 2009)

It ain't no "Stan" but it was ok


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Apr 14, 2009)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> Lol is that the Assburgers kicking in?


 I dunno why you make fun of that. I don't make fun of you for being black.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 14, 2009)

when is the furry in it because i dont want to listen to the whole song


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Apr 15, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> I dunno why you make fun of that. I don't make fun of you for being black.



Hey give it your best shot bro

But I don't self diagnose myself as black

Oh and emeniem fell off.


----------



## Rytes (Apr 15, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> I dunno why you make fun of that. I don't make fun of you for being black.



wow...


----------

